# Ubuntu Neuinstallation OS



## akif15 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich soll für einen bekannten auf seinem Laptop wieder Windows installieren , er hatte auf Ubuntu gewechselt aber kam damit nicht klar .

Nun habe ich das besagte Laptop vor mir und siehe da nix geht welch wunder.

Ich hatte gesagt er soll seine wichtigen Dateien auf eine externe Festplatte kopieren, nun wie ich das so sehe hat er alles rüberkopiert.

Weil wenn ich den Laptop starte, direkt ins BIOS gehe und von DVD-Laufwerk booten an erste Stelle nehme macht er es trotzdem nicht . Der versucht 

boot from (hd,04) ext2 so in etwa ist zu kurz die Anzeige...

danach kommt

Unlocking the disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/86b06220-1242-43e5-940e-dbd
1bd8c0e14(sda1_crypt)
Enter passphrase :

oder ist da nur um von der HD zu booten ein Passwort hinterlegt.

Kenne mich mit Windows schon minimal aus aber Linux ist ein großes Fragezeichen für mich....

update: habe über google nur was ähnliches finden können , ist wohl eine "kein Zugriff auf verschlüsselte Partition" Problem...

Kein Zugriff auf verschlüsselte Partition (Udate Karmic-Lucid) ? Forum ? ubuntuusers.de

*wo sind die Win98 Zeiten geblieben wo man noch einfach ins DOS konnte und "format c" durchführen konnte...*


----------



## Jared566 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fasse mal zusaamen:

Das Notebook hate eine Verschlüsselte Festplatte und es soll wieder Windows drauf?

Wenn die Daten gesichert sind, starte einfach von CD / DVD und formatier die Platte mit Windows 

Was mich allerdings schon etwas wundert: Ubuntu mit ext2 datesystem?!

Ubuntu benutzt eigendlich ext4...

Mfg Jared


----------



## akif15 (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort mich wundert nix , wer weiß was die damit angestellt haben...

Nachdem ich Gestern nicht weiterkam , habe ich es auch so tun wollen :

- meine Windows7 DVD kommt garnicht zum laden er geht direkt zum esc screen rüber wo man verschiedene Kernel und normale Versionen laden kann, wonach er aber wieder die selbe Meldung bringt. irgendwie warum auch immer lädt er die Win7 DVD nicht, habe auch mit extra nochmal in Bios und DVD-Laufwerk als BootPrio1 einstellen versucht , er lädt die einfach nicht.

- mit seiner WinXP CD funtkioniert zumindest das laden, aber nachdem er alle Treiber geladen hat kommt ein Bluescreen weiß nicht was die besagt, ich dachte hat mit der verschlüsselten Festplatte zu tun aber wie gesagt habe keine Ahnung von Linux.

wie kriege ich die Platte formatiert ? hier stand in einem Thread was von UltimateBootCD ?

oder wi kann ich von dem enter passphrase screen aus die cd laden lassen oder zugreifen das ich die setup.exe ausführe von der Win7 DVD


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. Dezember 2010)

GParted runterladen, auf CD brennen, davon booten, Partition löschen, neue NTFS erstellen, Windows installieren


----------



## akif15 (22. Dezember 2010)

ok es mit einem PW geschützt diesen habe ich nun in erfahrung gebracht.

Ich komme in Ubuntu rein wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen , kann ich von dort heraus ganze Platte formatieren ? wenn Partitionen angelegt sind diese löschen ... und auch diese verschlüsselung entfernen...


----------



## dot (22. Dezember 2010)

gparted starten (Sollte eigentlich in einerer der oberen Menues zu finden sein) und alle Partitionen loeschen


----------



## akif15 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ok habe jetzt zwei der Partitionen gelöscht und dann mit neu eine NTFS PArtition erstellt, habe nix gefunden wie ich beide zusammen führen konnte ?

dev/sda1 297,85 GB und dev/sda2 246 MB 



edit : ok hat alles am ende geklappt, dankeschön für eure Hilfen....


----------



## dot (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich wuerde die Partitionen nur loeschen so dass die Festplatte komplett leer ist. Das Partitionieren und Formatieren macht man dann am besten im Windows Setup. Was mich eher stutzig macht ist das du die Windows CD nicht booten kannst. Hast du vielleicht so einen Splashscreen der die Info das man eine Taste zum Booten von der CD ueberblendet?


Edit: OK, Edit ueberlesen


----------



## akif15 (23. Dezember 2010)

Nee danke hast das edit nicht gesehen in meinem letzten Post.

Hat alles geklappt am ende , habe partitionen mit gparted deleted und danach neu partitioniert als ntfs.

Später habe ich alles bei der WIN installation nochmal gelöscht zusammengefügt neu partitioniert und Win installiert. 

Wie gesagt danke für eure Hilfen das Thema hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Dezember 2010)

Mir klingt das irgendwie so, als wenn deinem Bekannten eine normale Ubuntu-Version nicht gereicht hätte und er daher ne Menge mit uralten How-Tos (ext2…) zerkonfigurieet hätte. Mit nem normalen "CD rein, weiter, weiter, fertig"-Ubuntu wäre er vielleicht sogar zurecht gekommen.

Dein Problem hängt allerdings nicht mit Ubuntu zusammen, sondern wohl einfach damit, dass du deine Windows-DVD nicht starten kannst. Wenn Windows sich tatsächlich aufhängt, weil ihm die Daten auf der Festplatte nicht passen (das wäre reichlich lächerlich) solltest du halt mit ner gprted-CD (oder Ubuntu-CD, da ist gparted mit drauf)  alle Partitionen löschen. (Das von Festplatte gestartete Ubuntu kann sich nämlich nicht selber die Partition löschen.)


----------



## W111 (28. Dezember 2010)

letztlich hätte er tatsächlich nur booten müssen (WIN7) und Partitionen löschen

das ne alte XP CD den Dienst quittiert liegt an fehlenden AHCI Treibern für die Festplatte


----------



## sl33p3r (6. Januar 2011)

Aus diesen Grund gibt es LiveDVD's wie backtrack, grml, knoppix und co.

Sogar eine Ubuntu Live DVD hätte gereicht.


----------

